# Black and White Knight: Audi TT RS by O.CT



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Among the virtues of the knights was always to be nice and helpful and also to be the best in all that they did. It seems that this principle is followed by the O.CT Company as it made an Audi TT RS to pick up this shield and to move virtues of the former knights in today. What does O.CT stands for? This means the Oberscheider Tuning GmbH Lustenau in Austria, which also has an office in Widnau (Switzerland).

* Full Story *


----------



## DgonzTT (Oct 8, 2009)

not feeling the size of the wheels and how it makes the car sit... but still a TTRS so :thumbup:


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

To coin a phrase from current vernacular... Fail.


----------



## Fissues (Nov 6, 2008)

Yer killin' me! Must have one at once. 420 hp! 

Mines only doin' 355


----------



## kendoist4162 (Mar 15, 2010)

I'm with DgonzTT on this one. Wheels are too big. If they had 19's and slammed it.... Now we're talk in!! :thumbup:


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

I don't like it either. Not a huge Roadster fan, anyway. 

Sorry Fissues. BTW, what mods aside from ecu flash do you have that are giving 355hp?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

kendoist4162 said:


> I'm with DgonzTT on this one. Wheels are too big. If they had 19's and slammed it.... Now we're talk in!! :thumbup:


I have to admit, I don't love the wheels either, but I think the RS can look pretty good on 20's.

The one we had at a couple of shows last year had the 20" RS4 style wheel option, and I liked the way it looked a lot:










-Tim


----------



## Davespeed (May 4, 2004)

Not a fan.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Davespeed said:


> Not a fan.


Of the original car in this thread? No.

The RS that Tim posted? Yes!

BTW Tim, is that AoA car Phantom Black? Not Panther or Brilliant, right?


----------



## DgonzTT (Oct 8, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> I have to admit, I don't love the wheels either, but I think the RS can look pretty good on 20's.
> 
> The one we had at a couple of shows last year had the 20" RS4 style wheel option, and I liked the way it looked a lot:
> 
> ...


This one looks better because of the black... black is a darker color which tends to blend color=wise with the asphalt giving the illusion, but another color better separates itself from it's surroundings making it stand out more IMO of course

If you took away the shadow underneath this car you'll see how high up the car actually sits


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

DrDomm said:


> Of the original car in this thread? No.
> 
> The RS that Tim posted? Yes!
> 
> BTW Tim, is that AoA car Phantom Black? Not Panther or Brilliant, right?


You know, honestly I don't remember what version of black it was. I don't know if Bill or George would either. Usually, when we have cars like that there is a copy of the Monroney (standard window sticker showing all the options, pricing, etc) in them, but since this was a German market car, there wasn't one with it.

-Tim


----------



## Fissues (Nov 6, 2008)

DrDomm said:


> I don't like it either. Not a huge Roadster fan, anyway.
> 
> Sorry Fissues. BTW, what mods aside from ecu flash do you have that are giving 355hp?


No worries on the roadster slam

On the HP note, I have the APR 100 Octane map and pump gas around the corner.

Pricey fuel but it's worth it and I spend the stuff like I stole it. I hope I drop dead before I have to retire broke! :screwy:

(like the handle says, I have F'n issues)


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Fissues said:


> No worries on the roadster slam
> 
> On the HP note, I have the APR 100 Octane map and pump gas around the corner.
> 
> ...


Wow, 100 octane. Haven't seen that anywhere I've been. Guess you don't travel far from home.


----------



## Davespeed (May 4, 2004)

DrDomm said:


> Of the original car in this thread? No.
> 
> The RS that Tim posted? Yes!


The TT posted which the thread was about? No

The TT Tin posted? Yes

I saw the TTRS posted by Tim at TT West. Was a guest at the dealership.:heart:


----------



## kendoist4162 (Mar 15, 2010)

Guess you don't travel far from home. [/QUOTE]

But when he does, it's bloody fast! :laugh:


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> You know, honestly I don't remember what version of black it was. I don't know if Bill or George would either. Usually, when we have cars like that there is a copy of the Monroney (standard window sticker showing all the options, pricing, etc) in them, but since this was a German market car, there wasn't one with it.
> 
> -Tim


yeah guys it is phantom black, the TTRS only comes in panther black (which is the colour i ordered  ) 

its more of a pearl effect colour. or at least it is the only colour option in australia.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

joshsmith said:


> yeah guys it is phantom black, the TTRS only comes in panther black (which is the colour i ordered  )
> 
> its more of a pearl effect colour. *or at least it is the only colour option in australia.*


Highlighted the important thing for you. In other markets, the TT RS is available in both Panther and Phantom.

And of course, there's always the option of going Exclusive if you want something that's not offered in a given market...



-Tim


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Highlighted the important thing for you. In other markets, the TT RS is available in both Panther and Phantom.
> 
> And of course, there's always the option of going Exclusive if you want something that's not offered in a given market...
> 
> ...


spot on buddy. i know in aus we only get phantom black, suzuka grey (my 2 personal favourites), misano red, mugello blue, daytona grey, ibis white and im pretty sure thats it.

such a pitty we dont get the convertible here - i know i wouldve gone lime (lambo) green, convertible manual and with completley blacked rims.  

do you guys get a good selection of options and features for the TTRS?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

joshsmith said:


> do you guys get a good selection of options and features for the TTRS?


They actually haven't released anything official yet for us. We'll see that later this spring, I think.

-Tim


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> They actually haven't released anything official yet for us. We'll see that later this spring, I think.
> 
> -Tim


definitely looking forward to hearing what they are! i know if you jump on the german site and eventually work around the language barrier you can see the options they get that we (in aus) dont


----------

